# Honda GCV190 specs?



## fushion3 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am new to the forum and would like to request the torque specs for the Honda GCV190 engine especially the rod bolts. This is what I have so far, flywheel nut 38 ft/lbs, coil air gap .008" - .024", valve clearance .006" +/_ .002". I also need the torque for the 8 case halves bolts. Thanks in advance...


----------

